# Checkered embossed pint canning jar



## Lori Lyons (Mar 27, 2019)

This is the only one I've found so far on my digging.  Who made it?  Whats ot worth(average)?  Thanks.


----------



## coreya (Mar 28, 2019)

Decorative value only in my opinion, to modern and less than a buck.


----------



## Lori Lyons (Mar 28, 2019)

Thank you.  I appreciate your comment.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 29, 2019)

Probably a peanut-butter jar made after 1960.


----------



## Lori Lyons (Mar 30, 2019)

Really???!  Hadnt thought about peanut butter.  Marks on bottom are so blurred, they're hard to make out.  I think one is 16 or 91.


----------

